# Merckx AX titanium frame w/ Reynolds Ouzo Pro carbon fork



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I am reluctantly selling my Eddy Merckx AX titanium frame with an Reynolds Ouzo Pro carbon fork. Frame is built with Merckx Century Geometry with 57 cm seat tube (c-c), 56.8 cm top tube, 15 cm head tube, 72.6 seat tube angle. Fork has 43 mm rake and aluminum steer tube about 26 cm long. 

Price is $650 plus $50 shipping. More details in ad posted in RBR Classifieds section under frames. I've posted a few photos of the frame built up, and will add more photos of the frame and fork when I am able. (The frame no longer has the blue fork shown in some photos; the fork is a natural carbon Ouzo Pro.)


----------

